# Morritt's Grand - still 1-in-4?



## Corinne (Feb 1, 2014)

I did a search but a software error is preventing me from seeing the results.  So...

I've been out of the timeshare exchange game for a while, and wondered if Morritt's Tortuga still enforces the 1-in-4 rule.  Anyone know?  What if I wanted to book two concurrent weeks.  Possible?

Thanks,
Corinne


----------



## lprstn (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't believe so. I was told while there that they would be moving to II within 1 year so get it while it's hot.


----------



## dundey (Oct 14, 2014)

Morritss Tortuga is now with II, recently used my 2014 week for an II trade.
However, Morritts Grand is still with RCI.

I've heard they will be moving over to II in 2015/16


----------



## lprstn (Oct 14, 2014)

I went this year and was able to book next year at Tortuga and/or Grand for 2015.

Also, one owner said they had a choice to bank in either II or RCI but they were given incentives to do II.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 20, 2015)

Do they have a 1 in 4 if you book with RCI for Morritt's Grand?  In our account, my wife just got back from their and I have one reserved in 2016 with RCI.


----------

